# need some small parts



## randamonium (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, I am need of some small parts for my 93 maxima gxe. I need one crossmember bolt it is one of two that go on the crossmember to frame in the front of the car also I need one of the two bolts that secure the rear transmission mount to the fender this is the trans mount closest to the windshield on the drivers side. anyone have these or know where I can get them?
Thanx:woowoo:


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

Most autoparts stores or home improvement store have bolts that you can buy in small quantities. For structural bolts like those securing a cross member you may want to get them from Nissan or higher quality (grade 5 or grade 8) bolts from an industial supply house. All bolts on a Maxima are metric, but you will need to know the thread size an pitch (example M10x1.0 - 10mm diameter, 1mm pitch) or bring a sample bolt before going shopping.


----------

